# my R34 GTR UK Spec



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

here's my car... i think it's a well known car here...:smokin:








September 2001 GTR Uk Spec 

i'm planning some mods but first i need it registered in France:banned::lamer:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

That's the one that went for £17k isnt it! Has a really good spec on it. Also on the GTR DVD.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Bruce H's old car?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Needs a good clean!


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

Jags said:


> That's the one that went for £17k isnt it! Has a really good spec on it. Also on the GTR DVD.


yes it's this car.

the seller from who i bought the car made a bargain. but i didn't paid it the full asking price.... really nicely modded car... very good specs.... :thumbsup:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

You only paid £17,000... for THAT!?

Bargain of the century?


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

LiamGTR said:


> You only paid £17,000... for THAT!?
> 
> Bargain of the century?



no no no... please tell me if my english is poor... the guy who sold me the car paid it around 17000£... i paid more than that....  but for the car it is and the spec list it has i'm happy :thumbsup:


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

some new pics taken this week end @ the Mas du Clos track. event was the French Evo Days :clap: (i'm an ex Evo owner )


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice. Now get some Nismo side skirts!


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

some new parts were fitted since i bought it... new pics 

Nismo S Tune dampers kit thank to Newera for the deal



























then fitted: 


































Nismo carbon pillars










Nismo front and lateral smoked indicators









Nismo gauge cluster









Nismo GT gear lever and Alpine head unit









engine bay with OEM airbox and Nismo filter fitted by me


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## NerdJuice (Jul 6, 2010)

Gorgeous car! I'm jealous. What's the box with the two lines running out of it, just below the oil cap?


----------



## R34nur (Aug 23, 2006)

NerdJuice said:


> Gorgeous car! I'm jealous. What's the box with the two lines running out of it, just below the oil cap?


i guess thats the HKS v-cam setup


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

HKS V cam


glad your happy with the suspension we sent you


----------



## NerdJuice (Jul 6, 2010)

matty32 said:


> HKS V cam


Wow pricey set up. Very very nice. What's the advantage of a V cam as opposed to a regular set up?


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

v cam is supposed to provide better low and mid range power without sacrifying high range... i never droved my car without it ...

thanks for comments guys :thumbsup:

now i need some 10.5x18" wheels...


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Looks like a stunning 34:thumbsup:
All the best of luck with the future mods.



Terje.


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

rb26 said:


> Looks like a stunning 34:thumbsup:
> All the best of luck with the future mods.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks mate... :thumbsup: your R34 is an inspiration for mine...


----------



## St3f (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice one . Looking great with those nice big front brakes .


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

thanks for the kind comments guys :thumbsup:

last saturday my car was in chassis settings



















the rear camber si excessive even with setting to the max... i think i need some adjustables rear links or the Nismo links to obtain lower rear camber setting?... 

front is about what i wanted :thumbsup:

another problem: when removing the rear diffuser i found all the parts securing it on the car are rusted or even broken because of rust (the lateral ones) do you know where i can find some new or uprated stainless ones?


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

most people fabricate them themselves from alloy or s/s or get them fabricated.

hope this helps ya:thumbsup:


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

some news about my car.

on tuesday my car will have the HKS FCon Vpro ecu and HKS EVC4 boost controller replaced by a nice Motec M800 ecu.

i managed to buy an OEM catback for emission and noise test to register it in France

thanks to Terje i'll have some good condition V Spec rear diffuser brackets to change my rusty mines.

i'm waiting for some nice front adjustable camber links too.

and i need to order some rear upper Nismo links to be able to correct rear camber.

still don't know what wheels to order and what size. will be 18" but 9.5" , 10" or 10.5" width?

Rota grids in 10x18" looks nice but Rotas... :nervous: or Enkeis RPF1 in black... budget is not illimited so i can't buy the nice Nismo or Volk wheels i love...


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

some videos of my car this week end engaged in the french national dragster 1/4 miles finale show

in my league i was the only one on street tyres and street trims (all cars where on Hoosier slick tyres , race trim.... )


qualifications

YouTube - qualif R34 GTR vs 205 T16

YouTube - Qualif R34 GTR vs Camaro Yenko.

1 st round

YouTube - 16e de finale FIAT Uno Turbo

2nd round
YouTube - huitieme finale Camaro compresseur

3rd round 1/4 de finale... lost versus a Camaro Z28 5.7l + NOS (his best 11.500s) ... 

YouTube - Quart final R34 GTR vs Camaro Z28 NOS

hope you like :thumbsup:


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Very nice!
Many thanks for sharing:thumbsup:


Terje.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Good going!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well done!

I'd keep an eye out for some second hand rims in the for sale section, Nismo and Volk do come up with some regularity, might just need to be a little patient!:thumbsup:


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Amazing


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

i'm happy you like my videos... :thumbsup:

1/4 mile drag race is fun... was my first time and i loved it :clap:


----------



## callumw (Nov 4, 2003)

Can't believe it's 9 years old. Looks mint :thumbsup:


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

time for some news about my car

the Motec ECU hasn't been fitted finally... i'll keep the HKS F Con V Pro for the moment. car runs fine but overfuel a bit and needs tuning on light throttle maps but it can do for the moment

i've received the rear diffuser brackets from Terje. thanks mate :bowdown1:

i've received the front adjustable upper links from Ian C . thanks mate :bowdown1:

now i need to order some rear upper links to adjuste my still excessive rear camber. 

i think i'm going to order the Nismo links as i like the idea of setting the car on its wheels (when your on the alignement machine you don't like to jack the car, remove wheels to adjust then refit everything) i've choosen the front unit from Ian for this reason instead of the Driftworks/Cusco/ Ikeya 

and i still looking for some nice wheels :repost:


----------



## TriniGT (Nov 30, 2006)

Nice car keep the updates coming.


----------



## DUTCHD (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice ride!  Seems like you had quite a few good cars


----------



## skyping (Jan 4, 2008)

Great looking car...R34's in silver just look fantastic! Good luck with future mods.


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

little video taken today on a hill climb track with some friends

YouTube - Balade en Auvergne Lancer Evo Team


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

some news about my car

i received my Nismo rear upper links yesterday (ordered from Newera) so time for a picture with them next to my Elitech front upper links










today i met my friend Franck to have a chat about his new purchase: a nice 2000 R34 GTR with Nismo body kit and trade our wheels









so here are my new wheels : 10x18 Wedsport TC005 


















































































i think i'll keep these wheels for track use on nice semi slick tyres.

then i hope to be able to have some nice LMGT4s for road use


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

good work, pleased your happy with the item

we did that at cost for you anyway as a gesture of good will


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

some new parts arrived yesterday

second hand original nismo R Tune bumper


























JDM Xenon headlights to swap with my GT-t halogen headlights (UK Spec lights)


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Do tell us if they have a noticable difference in clarity/brightness, I'd be interested in a back to back opinion!


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> Do tell us if they have a noticable difference in clarity/brightness, I'd be interested in a back to back opinion!


in my opinion ... it can't be worst than the halogen ones... :chuckle:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

The Wedsports look great and the APs that lurk behind them are even nicer..

Nismo goodies are always awesome!!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

GT4 Addicted said:


> in my opinion ... it can't be worst than the halogen ones... :chuckle:


Really! LOL, must admit mine seem fine. Just a lot of money to change and I wonder if it's really worth it!


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

small video of me and a friend last week @ the tyre shop :smokin:

Jean-Yves Perraut | Facebook

Yes Toni... expensive but in my opinion really needed... hem..; i hope lol

i'll fit them maybe tomorrow or in the week end for sure... i'll let you know...


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Two 34GTRs at a tyre shop together! Nice video..


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

Kadir said:


> Two 34GTRs at a tyre shop together! Nice video..


in France it's really really rare :smokin:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

good work

the xenon lights make a massive difference Toni


----------



## nelly010 (Oct 30, 2008)

tidy car


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

week end job: sorting my rear camber by fitting Nismo links


























on this pics: Nismo powa









next stage would be Nismo lower and reinforced arms, Z tune strengtening kit and S tune anti roll barr


some pics after washing


















on this pics you can see i removed the V Spec carbon rear diffuser to have it cleaned, maybe clear coated and fitting almost new fittings (mines were rusted as hell )


















i love this car... :chuckle:


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks Great!!


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Looking good :thumbsup:

Will be interested in the difference the nismo links make.


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

GTR Cook said:


> Looking good :thumbsup:
> 
> Will be interested in the difference the nismo links make.



the current Nismo ones are just brand new links like oem ones with uprated bushes. not too expensive upgrade to rebuild your drivetrain without having to fit new bushes on old and rusty links.

the "circuit link pro" version are uprated version ones change the settings. on the particular one i ordered it's 5mm longer to correct excessive rear camber on lowered cars. :smokin:

see: http://www.nismo.co.jp/en/products/competition/lb/pdf/bnr34_1.pdf

and on this page all the Nismo links parts: http://www.nismo.co.jp/en/products/competition/lb/skylinebnr34.html

now my car with 1° rear camber insted of 3.5° and 265 width tyres is like on rails... :smokin:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

is this registered in France? as its on uk plates still?

just curious really


----------



## R33 GTR V-SPEC (Dec 14, 2010)

looks great


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Those wheels are very nice..


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

thanks guys

hum looks what arrived today!!!



















Nismo / Rays LM-GT4 9.5x18 ET12 :smokin::smokin::smokin:


----------



## hksboost (Dec 17, 2010)

Very nice
Thanks for sharing the updates


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Great stuff mate 

Like the wheels you've just got lol exactly the same as mine!

Keep it coming


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

some crappy Iphone pics just to give you an idea of what it looks now... in my opinion it looks awesome... :smokin:


















































i'll do some better pics soon...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Those wheels definitely lift it!


----------



## TriniGT (Nov 30, 2006)

Your car looks awesome, I've got the same wheels spec in TE37s but I am seriously thinking to spend the extra and go 19X10.5 +15mm all around. Should be proper with my GTT-R conversion.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looking good

just did an order for a GTROC member on here in that size, but in special edition TE37 black ;-) will look super cool on his Nur


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Looking good!

Wheels make a massive possitive Difference!


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

thanks for comments guys... 

here are some "outside" pics i've just made on the office parking... yes i've taken my GTR to come to the office today because of my BMW daily driver alternator which is out of order


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

very nice wheels and cars. Looking in to buying the same parts to sort out my rear susp too. Thanks


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

thanks mate... i love these wheels... :smokin: maybe we are the only 2 :chuckle:

new parts arrived:










Nismo steering rack bush and Nismo braided brake lines :smokin:


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

news about the car

my R34 GTR is actually on the lift...

i have a lot of work to do on it before March because of a trackday at Magny Cours i've booked

parts to fit:

Nismo R Tune front bumper
JDM headlights
Nismo brake braided lines
Nismo steering bush
Nismo reinforced rear inferior arms
Nismo rear member brace kit
Cusco sway bars (Nismo ones aren't available for the moment )
TOYO R888 265/35/18
Elitetech front camber adjustable arms 
Pagid RS29 pads all round


by the way yesterday evening i removed the front arms and suspensions to have my front rusty arch wheels traited and undersealed... nothing serious but i don't like this 

i'll make some pictures this evening for you


----------



## MikeyB571 (Feb 9, 2010)

Lovely car mate, and you are treating it well.

I have a UK spec and I really want to put those part on it.
I recently put a nismo front bumper on and it a rubbish fit so I really want to find a original NISMO now.

Your doing the car proud.


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

my car monday before the work










my friend removing old rusty brackets on my V Spec diffuser prior re coating it










rusty brackets










my car on the lift










JDM light fitted and HKS intercooler










Nismo oil cooler kit










rusty wheel arch and drive train removed










JDM Xenons headlights fitted with LED position lights



























today's work: rust removed anti rust treatment and prepaint


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

GT4 Addicted said:


> rusty brackets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TriniGT (Nov 30, 2006)

Good stuff. Car will so different with the new headlights.


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

Steveline said:


> GT4 Addicted said:
> 
> 
> > rusty brackets
> ...


i knew these pictures would please you :chairshot 

but with all the parts i'm going to fit on it it'll be better than new


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

yesterday's work... preparing my Nismo R Tune bumper before fitting (painting grill in black, emblems, fittings... )


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm going for better than new!!  lol.. Just can't wait to get it back now its just taking for ever!! My tuner has just sent me a few pics of the engine and box in pieces! 

I've still got so much I want to do when it gets back, the mechanical stuff is only part of the story! JDM xenons are also sitting in a box at home along with Alpina sound system, PDC, re-painted skirts refurbished carbon spliters, leather trim, etc, etc. It seams never ending!

Anyway back on topic were did the front duct on the right side of your oem bumper come from, would you be willing to donate it?! I actually prefer the factory bumper, just not sure about the asymmetric front duct!


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

Steveline said:


> *Anyway back on topic were did the front duct on the right side of your oem bumper come from*, would you be willing to donate it?! I actually prefer the factory bumper, just not sure about the asymmetric front duct!


it comes from Abbey Motorsport. honestly i prefer the assymetric look...  

my bumper was too "large" with the 2 side vents... i prefer the Nismo R Tune side vents... that's why i changed


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

Yer, I'm not sure about the side vent as it dosnt look like a good match for the original and the screw heads are visible but I do like the front duct much more aggressive than the curvy hole as standard! Keep the pics coming I shall add to my thread soon.

Steve


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Looking really good keep up the good work!


----------



## KING87 (Sep 21, 2010)

df a nice piece of work..


----------



## KING87 (Sep 21, 2010)

*definantly


----------



## S-line (Jun 14, 2006)

You car looks really nice!!

Can't wait until i get your old bumper


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

news!

the car is still on the lift waiting for parts :s

rust work is finished... 

*the result : *






































*by the way NISMO braide brake lines fitted while refitting the drivetrain*



















*Elitetech adjustable arms*



















*Yellow PAGID RS29 pads all round*










*overall view*




























*then i was able to fit my NISMO R TUNE front bumper*




























*and then 2 coat of clearcoat on my V SPEC diffuser*




















*then repainted diffuser fins
*


















next job will arrive soon


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Great progress thus far. The underseal looks good. Keep up the hard work!


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

thanks mate

here are some pics of the work done tonight

my V Spec carbon diffuser was in need of care so:

hangers from Terje (thx again mate  ) sandblasted and the powdercoated, new stainless screws, repainted plastic fins and carbon clearcoted

i'm happy with the result, what do you think guys? 


















































and 2 pics to show rear undersealing and OEM strenghth bars powder coated


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

Wooow you got a zombie under your car!! :chuckle: gota keep off those clear lack fumes!! ;-)


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

Steveline said:


> Wooow you got a zombie under your car!! :chuckle: gota keep off those clear lack fumes!! ;-)


yes i know but this guy don't need fumes or drugs to be like a zombie :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

what do you think of my carbon diffuser? i'm pretty proud of it now


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Diffuser looks a quality job mate.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Really like how this car progress and just gets better and better, starting to look real tidy! :thumbsup:

And the diffuser looks like something Terje would be proud of, and that says alot!


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

GT4 Addicted You are doing a superb job on your 34 and the diffuser looks better than new:thumbsup: A stunning result!


Terje.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

That diffuser is looking awesome, well done on the refresh :bowdown1:

Can i ask what size bolts and washers you used to attach the fins? I ask as i have the fins ready to go on mine but don't know what size to get.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

As said, fantastic work. The diffuser has been given a whole new lease of life. Looks top notch!


----------



## Skylinesusky (Feb 17, 2009)

Really good looking car!


----------



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

Lovely car :thumbsup:, and that diffuser looks amazing


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

a lot of nice parts :thumbsup: on this Bnr34


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

thanks guys.... :thumbsup:

so next is

tyres fitted... TOYO R888 en 265/35/18




























Nismo flat center caps fitted



















during this time my friend is working on my paintwork



















new parts arrived




























so i've already fitted some parts... left rear drive train is done tonight


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice Nismo bits. I have no idea what they do, but they look great!


----------



## endle$$ (Feb 25, 2011)

Kadir said:


> Nice Nismo bits. I have no idea what they do, but they look great!



ahah win 

amazing car you have GT4Addict

did you get it registered in france then?


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

That HKS Power engine plaque is  ... as with the rest of the vehicle but that really stood out in the engine bay for me.


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

GTR Cook said:


> That diffuser is looking awesome, well done on the refresh :bowdown1:
> 
> *Can i ask what size bolts and washers you used to attach the fins? I ask as i have the fins ready to go on mine but don't know what size to get.*


i used M6x20 stainless screws :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

GT4 Addicted said:


> i used M6x20 stainless screws :thumbsup:



Many thanks for the reply, will order some for mime.

Good work with the latest nismo parts.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Wow mate you're spending some serious wonga, and I thought I had the frittering away bug.

Though R888s on the road...you'll need to remember you've got them on!


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

GT4 Addicted said:


> yes i know but this guy don't need fumes or drugs to be like a zombie :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:
> 
> what do you think of my carbon diffuser? i'm pretty proud of it now


very nice mate, just in the process of sorting my front splitters, but i think im gona stick with the oem dry look carbon on the rear. I was even considering at matt/satin finnish on the fronts but im going to clear coat next week! Ive got my own zombi painter doing this!!:runaway:


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

thanks guys :clap:

today's work

Nismo links and arms now all fitted... plus CUSCO rear antiroll bar fitted

































































just a picture of my nice (and loud  ) Blitz Nür spec exhaust











by the way the front CUSCO antiroll bar is fitted too :smokin:


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Feb 23, 2011)

A great looking car....stunning :thumbsup:


----------



## romz (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice! I would like to do the shame rust work on mine!


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

romz said:


> Nice! I would like to do the shame rust work on mine!


no problems... :smokin:

just come to my workshop and leave me your car 2 weeks... 

it's only a money problem


----------



## romz (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok let's talking about this "problem" on the french Skyline meeting.


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

yesterday at Magny Cours


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

What kinda speed/G were you pulling in that bend?! Some major squat and roll considering it looks wet!!looks good though! Are the anti roll bars fitted yet?


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

Steveline said:


> What kinda speed/G were you pulling in that bend?! Some major squat and roll considering it looks wet!!looks good though! Are the anti roll bars fitted yet?


in this picture i'm exiting a corner in 2nd gear full throttle so the car is on her back

i'm running the front Cusco antiroll bar in the softest setting and rear OEM antiroll bar (i removed the rear Cusco one as it was to stiff for my taste and for my suspensions  ) ...i have R888 tyres and yes track was really wet.... setting was perfect in this conditions...


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

just for ear pleasure 

YouTube - R34 GTR à Magny Cours

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYwK0iTQT0s


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

^^That second YouTube link; your 34GTR sounds great..


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

thanks Kadir :thumbsup:


more pics


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## Skylinesusky (Feb 17, 2009)

Really nice Pics!! R34 GTR on the track, thats what I talking about =)


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Car is looking great, nice pics of you sideways in the wet. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

Love it..... mad, looks fun!... how are the semi slicks!!:chuckle:


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

some more pics i found


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

That looks a lot of fun!
Can you keep it on a UK plate in France longer term?


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> That looks a lot of fun!
> Can you keep it on a UK plate in France longer term?


i'm at the end of the time allowed i'm afraid... time to register it seriously :chairshot


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

sorry about your lights....

car looks sweet


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2007)

great photos, looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Great thread, car looks cool. I do like the Nismo front, gives it that extra GRRR!


----------



## sarahcoles (Apr 18, 2011)

GT4 Addicted said:


> here's my car... i think it's a well known car here...:smokin:
> 
> September 2001 GTR Uk Spec
> 
> i'm planning some mods but first i need it registered in France:banned::lamer:


Ahhh the GTR just looksss superbbbbb..  Loved everyy picc  Thanks for sharing.  :thumbsup::clap:


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



sarahcoles said:


> Ahhh the GTR just looksss superbbbbb..  Loved everyy picc  Thanks for sharing.  :thumbsup::clap:



Foooor sooome reasonnn ii thinkk youuuu missssed the otherrrr 9 pagesss....

Just quoting the first pageeeee!!!!!.....


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

new video of me on a small track near my town... the Bourbonnais track :smokin:

enjoy!!!

Dailymotion - Bourbonnais14_08_11_Drift - une vidéo Auto-Moto


----------

